# yotes near the stand



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

how much does this affect deer movement around a stand? i hunted a new stand last night and saw 3 in the stand and about 15 in the crp when i was walking back. should i pack it in and bring the rabbit call next time? If they ruin this spot their is going to be a yote extrication. :sniper:

oh and i had 2 large trails wore to the dirt that came together 20 yds from the stand


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What were yotes doing in your stand?

Sorry, just had to do it!!!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

A few years ago the coyote population really seemed to take off in the area where I hunt. And every year for the last few years I've been seeing less and less deer on a daily basis (6.2, 5.1, 3.8 ).

I've read that coyotes can tend to push deer out of an area. I've also read that shooting them can actually make their population increase. Don't know if any of that is true or not, just what I've read.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well thats all the ecouragement i need for a yote hunt.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

where i bowhunt it seems like we are seeing more yotes this year than we ever have before. There is rarely a night or morning when we don't hear them howling someplace while were in our stands. But the deer patterns haven't changed one bit. I have seen coyotes run across a field and scare all the deer out of the field, but as soon as its gone, all the deer come out again. I really dont think it should have too much effect on deer movements other than the initial scare they get from seeing a coyote.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I've seen deer stand in a field and watch 2 yotes walk within 50 yards of them. All they did is just keep an eye on them. If you have good trails, the deer are still there.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> What were yotes doing in your stand?


Deer hunting of course!!!!!!

How are the deer reacting to yotes in your area? Where I hunt the deer would just keep an eye on them as they passed within 50 yards. Now they take off if a yote is within 100 yards. That tells me that they are more agressive than they used to be.

Thats a pretty heavy density of yotes. A little control would be in order for the health of the ecosystem.


----------

